# remove partial acl label?



## Trying not to break it (Jul 28, 2005)

hi everyone, i have a couple of cloverland dairy milk bottles with partial acl label. they still have an embossed cloverleaf on bottle.  should i remove the partial label or try to save them.  thanks for any advise.  rhona


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is completely up to you. I usually try and save it if its more than half their, but i will just take it off if I dont think it looks good. Its your call.


----------



## Andy4707 (Jul 30, 2005)

I would keep the label.  I try to, but i don't find alot of bottles with the label still on them.  It's your choice.


----------

